# Thoughts on playing PnP Online



## NeoDante (Feb 18, 2005)

Greetings All,
I'm looking for some help here and this seemed like a good place to ask-so here goes:
What programs/tools/thoughts and suggestions would you have for running a PnP style D&D game online? My old group has moved all over the country and with all the technology available out there, I'm just sure there has to be a good way to do this...but I'm not looking to re-invent the wheel here, so I'm asking for help.

Thanks all,
NeoDante DM without a home


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Webcam and an IM Chat*

I think all 3 of the major IM's support Webcam's and Conference Chat.

I do a Voice Chat conference on Yahoo every Tuesday.  Haven't tried any using a webcam yet.  My old group in Atlanta is considering that, because they still want me to play from 600+ miles away.


----------

